# Pet pigeon general questions



## chia813 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a feral pigeon that was rescued last month and given to me. She has splayed legs, which are not fixable. I had her legs taped, for a long time, so I assume she is too old for them to fix. She is young, a few months old. Enough of background on my Poppy, and to my questions.

Question one- She is extremely bonded to me, and I to her. I am a college student who will be at my apartment when not in class. And normally when I am in class my boyfriend will be home, who she also loves. I have her in a large dog crate, the plastic kind. When I am with her I take the top off so she can come be with us. (She doesn't fly more than to get on and off furniture) Is this enough attention? Does she need a pigeon friend? I am not sure I could have two of them, Poppy already rules the household. (she even uses my dog as a perch!)

Question two- Grit. I know there has been a lot of debate regarding parakeets and other normal pet birds as to if they need to be provided with grit. Whats the deal with pigeons? Do they need grit? If so what is the best for them? Just normal store bought grit?

Question three- Has anyone been able to potty train their pigeon? Poppy tends to go to the edge of the furniture and poo onto the floor, so I think she understands that she shouldn't go on the furniture, even though I have not trained her or punished her for going on furniture, I would love to teach her to fly back to her cage to go potty and then fly back, has anyone been able to do that? If so, how? I would like to do positive reward, but I have yet to find a treat she loves.

Last one!!-Treats and other goodies. What can I give her? I know we should feet my moms Macaw as much table food as possible (which she doesn't like) but what about pigeons? I have been giving her Pigeon seed and I give her lettuce which she loves, is it pretty much like most other animals, fruit and non-gassy veggies, and grains? 

Thanks!


----------



## pipelineaudio (Dec 25, 2011)

My pigeon absolutely LOVES breadballs. She won't eat bread from a slice but she knows what it is. She wants it rolled to a certain size and never any bigger. And it has to be round, she wont take square or oblong.

She will normally wingpops strangers, but she will walk right up to them if they have breadballs in their open hand.

I don't know if this is good for her, but she won't take any other treats besides safflower seeds, which she will eat, but doesn't seem to care for too much


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for giving this sweet pij a loving home.
They do need the grit, you can buy from the pet store Hi-Cal grit or order it from Foy's, pigeon specific grit.
Pigeons can be trained but it is much easier to get him a diaper. We have a member who custom makes them. I don't know the link to it, but will try to find it.
For treats you can lso try some chopped up carrots, peas, lentils (uncooked). I usually add them to their seeds and they love them.


Reti


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

pipelineaudio said:


> My pigeon absolutely LOVES breadballs. She won't eat bread from a slice but she knows what it is. She wants it rolled to a certain size and never any bigger. And it has to be round, she wont take square or oblong.
> 
> She will normally wingpops strangers, but she will walk right up to them if they have breadballs in their open hand.


That is so cute. My bird is partial to the little tiny seeds in finch food.

I have pretty well potty-trained Schubert to go in his cage, but Reti is right, it's much easier to get a bird diaper.


----------

